# No "seeds" in poo for several days?



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

My daughter is 7 weeks old and had a cold last week, lots of mucous, and went through a period where she didn't poo for almost 5 days. She then exploded with one glorious, copious, and mucousy poo (which we discovered ON the pediatrician's table, no less), and has been having about 2 big ones and a couple little splats throughout the day since then.

BUT: no seeds. They've been a little more liquidy, too. Nothing on Dr. Gordon's page that focuses on bowel movements explains this. The color isn't greenish, and they're not frothy. Totally the right color, just no seeds.

Does this set off any alarms to you? Anyone know what this indicates? I wouldn't necessarily worry if it were just a few poos, or if it were for one day, but this has been happening for at least 4 days now.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

DD's poo has never been seedy. what does a seedy / non-seedy poo mean?


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I had always read that breasted babies' poo is a mustardy yellow and soft, with tiny whitish lumps in it that look like seeds. I believe (though I could be wrong - someone who knows better feel free to correct me) that the "seeds" are indicative of fat being metabolized. And Lily's poos were generally just like that, most of the time, until last week.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseDuperre* 
Well, I had always read that breasted babies' poo is a mustardy yellow and soft, with tiny whitish lumps in it that look like seeds. I believe (though I could be wrong - someone who knows better feel free to correct me) that the "seeds" are indicative of fat being metabolized. And Lily's poos were generally just like that, most of the time, until last week.


yeah, i remember reading that they are normally seedy, but also reading that they don't have to be, and can be of any consistency. my first two kids had seedy poops.

okay, now i have another worry that she's not metabolising fat.









dd's poos are like thin mustard--very yellow, but not bulky.


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodymaximus* 
yeah, i remember reading that they are normally seedy, but also reading that they don't have to be, and can be of any consistency. my first two kids had seedy poops.

okay, now i have another worry that she's not metabolising fat.









_dd's poos are like thin mustard--very yellow, but not bulky_.

Right! That's what it's been like for her too.

Someone tell us what this means!


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

okay, i found this (not sure of the source, though): "The curding in the stools of breat fed infants is from the milk protein"

what does this mean, exactly? they went on to say that not having seedy poops is not a problem in itself, if the baby is gaining weight well.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I personlly believe, although I haven't looked this up, that the curds just are better digested. My first daughter pooped about every diaper change, and then got down to only pooping 2 or 3 times a day by the time she was a year old. My second daughter, on the other hand, would go days without pooping starting at 2 months old. When she finally would poop, it was very thick and a pale golden color, kind of like dijon mustard. It just seemed like everything was much more homogenized. Maybe sitting in the bowels helped to break it down. DD1's was more bright orangey-yellow like egg yolks, with the soft curds in it, and it was more watery.

ETA: There were actually some little curds in DD2's stools, I just couldn't see them usually. They were obscured, but a few times I saw some lumps, and I actually did smoosh one to see what it was. It seemed like a little fat globule, but it could have been a little protein curd. It wasn't disimilar from a curd of cottage cheese.

Sorry to go on and on about my children's poop.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I think the protein that form curds is the casein.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
I personlly believe, although I haven't looked this up, that the curds just are better digested.

DD poops 3-4 times a day, and no seeds / curds.

Quote:

Sorry to go on and on about my children's poop.









no, please go on.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
I think the protein that form curds is the casein.

so if there are no curds, what does this mean?


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmmm... I wonder about this as well. DD's poops went from bright yellow (like yellow mustard) and seedy to brownish yellow (like dijon) and not so seedy. Still some seeds, but not as many. And at times it is mucousy. I thought for a while it might be a fore/hind milk imbalance, since I tend to have over active letdown. I tried to do block feeding, but as it is, she only nurses on one side at a time, every 2-3 hours. Should I nurse 2x on each side? That would mean I'd nurse one breast 2-3 times in 6 hours, and then switch?


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

There is a WIDE range of normal poo for a bf baby.

KC is now nine months old. - perfectly normal and on on target for everything

She's only had 'curds' in her poo once or twice. In fact the first time I saw it I thought "so THAT's what they wer talking about!" Then didnt see it again but once or twice more.

As long as it's not mucsy looking or a dark green for more than a poo or too I'd bet your LO is just fine









-luv


----------



## rubyeta (Jan 11, 2007)

my 8 week old has no seeds either. He has not had seeds since i cut dairy out of my diet. I wonder if there is a correlation? Do you other seedless baby poop mamas eat dairy products?


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

i eat a lot of dairy. mainly yogurts.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmmmmm, my LO is having "seedless" poops also. It's totally liquid, and she only poops on the weekends...lol. Both of my older girls had the seedy poops, but they were also occasionally supplemented with formula. This is my first exclusively BF baby, so I'm not totally sure what's normal and what's not.


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubyeta* 
my 8 week old has no seeds either. He has not had seeds since i cut dairy out of my diet. I wonder if there is a correlation? Do you other seedless baby poop mamas eat dairy products?

See, I was about to say maybe we're on to something here, since I JUST cut dairy out at the advice of my LC (she thinks it's causing my oversupply), but then moodymaximus says she does eat dairy! Huh.

The plot (if not the poo) thickens . . .

Thanks for indulging this question, mamas.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I eat dairy products. Seedless poop is a variation of normal. Both my children went from seeds to no seeds and they both went to BMs spaced out several days. From what I could tell the more frequent the BM the more seeds.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Ike's seeds come and go. Just when I wonder where they went, they return.

I was led to believe that they're what happens when the protein in BM hits stomach acid... just like how you can make cottage cheese by combining milk and vinegar. BUT, I didn't hear that from a "professional," just someone with whom I was discussing the joys of diapers.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
From what I could tell the more frequent the BM the more seeds.

hmm, sorry to spoil the trend again, but DD poops 3-4 times a day, if not more.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one overanalyzing my baby's poo!

My three month old had a stint of very green poo, and it was right when the farmer's market opened up, and I was eating a lot of raw fruits and vegetables, and very little meat (not purposely, but everything tasted SO good, it's all I wanted to eat!) I called the ped., just in case, and the nurse said, "If you eating more fruits and veggies causes green poo, then green poo is good, because it's better than eating crap and breastfeeding!" It's still more of a shade of green than yellow, and I'm eating the exact same way.

He hasn't had seeds for a couple of months now. I never really thought about that meaning something. I drink milk and eat yogurt, so there is definitely dairy in my diet.

What always sounds funny to me is when they ask if baby has diarrhea, as being indicative of a problem. How do you know, if he has mostly liquid poo because he's EBF, if it's diarrhea?


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
I eat dairy products. Seedless poop is a variation of normal. Both my children went from seeds to no seeds and they both went to BMs spaced out several days. From what I could tell the more frequent the BM the more seeds.









exactly the same w/my ds


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

: This is fascinating. I love poo talk.

FTR, here we have frequent poo. Non-seedy. Lots of dairy.


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Heh, so glad there are others who fixate on it as much as me! My SO thinks I am a little strange.









But this is getting maddening! So amongst us all, there seems to be no discernable common ground or correlation. What gives? What the hell's with the seeds anyway?!? This is REALLY going to bug me now.

I'm only half joking.


----------



## Mr T & Princess P (Jun 6, 2008)

This is my first post and first time here - I'm not up on all the abbreviations yet. But I actually joined to talk about this topic.

Sorry to throw another wrench into the discussion, but has anyone ever seen a poop where it looks like all the 'seeds' have formed together to make a white plug? The poop that then follows is dark green and seedless. As you can guess, I have been having some major digestion issues with my daughter and have been told by her ped to go to exclusive formula use. I am trying this, because at this point I am willing to try anything, but am pumping to maintain my supply.

If this is the wrong place for me to post, could someone please let me know?


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr T & Princess P* 
This is my first post and first time here - I'm not up on all the abbreviations yet. But I actually joined to talk about this topic.

Sorry to throw another wrench into the discussion, but has anyone ever seen a poop where it looks like all the 'seeds' have formed together to make a white plug? The poop that then follows is dark green and seedless. As you can guess, I have been having some major digestion issues with my daughter and have been told by her ped to go to exclusive formula use. I am trying this, because at this point I am willing to try anything, but am pumping to maintain my supply.

If this is the wrong place for me to post, could someone please let me know?









to MDC! If you would really like a good answer I would head down to the breastfeeding forum, and the ladies there will help you wade through your doctor's advice. (and your babies poo issues).

On my part, I'll ask if you've tried taking dairy out of your diet? Many babies have issues with it (including mine.







)

Start your own new thread too, as that will get you more answers.


----------



## Mr T & Princess P (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!

Eliminating dairy was the first thing I did, as my son was lactose intolerant. Eating or not eating foods did not change any of her issues.

Thanks for the advice, I will head over breastfeeding too!


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseDuperre* 
Heh, so glad there are others who fixate on it as much as me! My SO thinks I am a little strange.









But this is getting maddening! So amongst us all, there seems to be no discernable common ground or correlation. What gives? What the hell's with the seeds anyway?!? This is REALLY going to bug me now.

I'm only half joking.

i spoke to a public health nurse today and she kept repeating that non-seedy poops were completely normal, and they were not related to any kind of nutrient-processing aspect. i know this info won't really satisfy us, poop obsessed, but i thought i'd share.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

I was just in a thread about a poop change - it seemed like a lot of people with babies around four months old had noticed a change from "stone ground mustard" to "dark gold and soupy," and I believe that thread concluded that as their little guts mature, they're getting more of the fat out of the milk and not passing it through.

Seemed as good an explanation as any!


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Writerbird* 
I was just in a thread about a poop change - it seemed like a lot of people with babies around four months old had noticed a change from "stone ground mustard" to "dark gold and soupy," and I believe that thread concluded that as their little guts mature, they're getting more of the fat out of the milk and not passing it through.

Seemed as good an explanation as any!

That is interesting. DS is almost 6 months and has dark gold and soupy, I was getting concerned. He has had green and strtchy in the past, so we went dairy free. We lost any kind of seediness after going dairy free.


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

4 mo. DD rarely has seeds, and she generally poos in the toilet, so I see it disperse and such. She goes several times a day usually. I don't eat any dairy or meat. No help here, but I thought I'd add to the stats


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm glad someone posted this because I was just going to ask the same thing. We've bee seedless for quite a while - at least a month. Glad to know it's normal!


----------



## LaurenB (Sep 24, 2006)

Add me to the list of mamas fixated on baby poo. Ramona's are darker gold and liquidy with no seeds. We are also dairy free. Sound like it's pretty normal though.

Oh, and she's pooping now! on my lap! lol


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Ooh, I am so glad I found this thread!! DS has been "seedless" and quite watery (he's not dehydrated, though, and is gaining weight like crazy) for over a week now and I've been wondering why....I had the thought that maybe his gut was getting a little more mature as a PP mentioned (though he is only going on 2 months old, not 4). I have been reducing dairy lately, too, although it doesn't sound like that correlates for everyone. Anyway, I'm glad so many people have gotten assurances - I have been resisting the urge to call the public health nurse and ask, even though my gut tells me I shouldn't be worried - now I won't bother!


----------



## cwoodard (Jun 10, 2008)

My 4 month old had seedy poops when he was still pooping several times a day. I think as soon as he switched to pooping every 3-5 days (around 3 months?) it turned golden/liquidy. I eat dairy.


----------



## Nanethiel (May 21, 2008)

My son is almost 7 months old and he's had 'seeds' in his poop maybe 7 times total, and that was within the first few weeks after he was born.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

it was seedier in the beginning and gradually de-seeded itself. by the time we started solids at around 6 months, it was seedless. i always ate dairy. DD now eats dairy too with no problems.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Last week, we had a poop-free day (there was ONE spot, smaller than my pinkie nail, one time, and that was IT the whole day). The next day, he pooped a little in the potty in the morning, but when he finally had a full poop, it was in his diaper... and it soaked *straight* through. It was completely, totally liquid, and was brownish-yellow. No curds at all.

Since then, he's gotten a bit of the seediness back now and then, but then it will go away. He's had one other day with nearly no poop, but then he went in the evening. Mostly he's having a bigger poop session 2-3 times a day.

I've been dairy-free since more than a month before he was born. I actually was dairy-free for the last couple years, but I did step off the wagon a few times during pregnancy when I had no milk (for my dairy-reactive DS1). I went hardcore again a month before my due date (and never had dairy even on a daily basis... it doesn't agree with me very much either).

DS2 is two months old today, so this change happened around seven weeks.

I think it might in part be related to teething. The enzymes in the saliva can cause digestive changes in teething babies, and he's DEFINITELY teething because last night I realized I could *feel* a bottom tooth about to pop! (Yes, I'm a little freaked. DS1 was five months before he got his first tooth, and had all 16 of the first set by his first birthday... but this is crazy!)


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

When I had dd1 I was still eating non-organic, grainfed dairy - she had seeds and pooped frequently (3 to 5 times a day on average, often more) . . . she's always had digestive issues.
We then switched to raw or cultured organic grassfed dairy (I still eat tons of it)
Dd2 always pooped once every couple of days, golden dijon mustardy poop and has excellent digestive health.
Dd3 is 4 weeks old, for the first 3 weeks was pooping 3 to 5 times/day with the bright yellow curdy poop, and now it's once/day golden and dijon mustardy.

If I were to take a guess, perhaps the lack of curds signifies better digestion of the proteins?


----------

